# Is Electrical PVC safe for caves?



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

I see that most people use plumbing pvc for cichlids but i have a bunch of electrical laying around , should i used that or just go and buy some plumbing pvc


----------



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

after reading this link i dont even think any pvc is safe for the fishes in the long term http://sapsmama.com/2011/03/toxic-chemi ... ng-in-pvc/ .Give me your thought!!!!!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

It's believable . Most of the concern seems to be about whats released when burned, but i feel thats just common sense, and we arnt burning them inside the tank. As far as releases naturally there probably is some truth behind it, how much of a concern there is from water dilution i'd want to read more into that. Sometimes with sites like that they'll exaggerate a little to push their agenda so i'd do some more checking around. I've never used electrical pvc in a fish tank, but having some education in electrical from a A&P aircraft maintenance school i wouldn't be surprised there was flame retardants put in electrical pvc that can pose a danger. I did do the plumbing pvc at one time, like so many of us i'm sure, and i dont think any issues arose, or any leaching occurred, but like so many, i took the pvc out as it just dosnt look good after awhile, and you get bored with it.


----------



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

yea *** also read that electrical has some kind of uv protect-ant im just going to go buy some plumbing pvc itll only be there temp. untill i get my rocks thanks for your opinion crypticlifestyle


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use it with no problem.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I use it with no problem.


Speaking of electrical PVC I presume?

The thread derailed a bit, so just confirming.

Debating on using some leftover electrical pvc (from air plumping) to build a couple spray bars.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, PVC for electrical conduit is just fine to use in the aquarium.


----------

